# N82 for p95



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Gotta love it!!! I usually hate IWB and always use paddle holsters but now I don't think I'd ever use anything but the n82 for my full sized p95


----------



## Spirit4earth (Feb 15, 2012)

What do think about the elastic----any problems reholstering?


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Not really. It's still easier to reholster compared to a uncle mikes. I left it in the holster for 5 days and it formed to the shape of my gun which helps it tremendously. 
The clip on it is metal and attached with a strong piece of leather. Very very sturdy.


----------

